# Help = Spitting Carezza Deluxe



## cambscoffee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,I've just today bought a new Gaggia Carezza Deluxe. I got it home, primed it and went to make my first coffee. Unfortunately very little ended up in my cup and a lot was coming out the top of the portafilter. I've got a video here on youtube showing exactly what's happening (this time with no basket in, just with the machine running its rinse cycle: 



 also leaves the portafilter full of water.Any advice on what I should be doing would be much appreciated! Thank you in advance


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly, your YouTube clip doesn't seem to load.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Your group seal needs replaced. Contact gaggiamanualservice and he should be able to sort you out with a replacement.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If it is a brand new machine then it is definitely not the, group seal


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hold on. I didn't see that the machine was new first time round, but if that video is with no basket in, then it will likely leak water!


----------



## cambscoffee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks very much for the help, I really appreciate it.

After a lot of fiddling around, I think I have worked out what to do. The Gaggia is very different to the machine I had before (a Cuisinart).

Does anyone have any experience with the doubled walled 'crema perfetta' portafilter that this shipped with? I've read around a lot about the 'crema perfetta' baskets but not the portafilter itself. I'm thinking about replacing it with a standard one.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I am too! any update would be welcomed! have you managed to get a non pressurised pf?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Is the Portafilter a standard 58mm one or some other size, could you upload some photos of it from both the inside and the outside without the basket in and some shots of the basket from on top and underneath would be useful.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That does not look like a standard portafilter. As Charliej said show inside P/F and view of underneath. Is there a seal inside the group head ?? .The P/F appears to be at 6 oclock and still leaking. Also measure the inside dimension of the portafilter approx 62mm standard diameter.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just looked at parts on line, appears to be same set up as Gag/ Classic ,still looks to me as if the group seal is missing or damaged, wrong seal?? upside down ?


----------

